# A expressão "hein"



## Pedrovski

Alguém sabe como é que esta famosa expressão entrou no léxico Brasileiro?

É certamente peculiar pela sua incoêrencia ortográfica em relação à língua portuguesa. Tenho reparado em alguns esforços pela parte de Brasileiros em mudar a palavra para "heim", mas penso que o "hein" continua a ser a variante mais usada.


----------



## Joca

Pedrovski said:


> Alguém sabe como é que esta famosa expressão entrou no léxico Brasileiro?
> 
> É certamente peculiar pela sua incoêrencia ortográfica em relação à língua portuguesa. Tenho reparado em alguns esforços pela parte de Brasileiros em mudar a palavra para "heim", mas penso que o "hein" continua a ser a variante mais usada.


 
Olá Pedrovski,

Também já vi a forma "hem". A origem? Penso que vem mesmo do latim, talvez por meio do francês. É uma onomatopéia (é assim que se diz?).

Abç

JC


----------



## edupa

Pedrovski said:


> Alguém sabe como é que esta famosa expressão entrou no léxico Brasileiro?
> 
> É certamente peculiar pela sua incoêrencia ortográfica em relação à língua portuguesa. Tenho reparado em alguns esforços pela parte de Brasileiros em mudar a palavra para "heim", mas penso que o "hein" continua a ser a variante mais usada.


 

Desculpe minha ignorância, mas aí em Portugual vocês não usam essa expressão?

Abraços!


----------



## Outsider

É uma interjeição, e parece-me semelhante a "Ei!" Talvez estejam relacionadas...


----------



## Odinh

Pedrovski said:


> Alguém sabe como é que esta famosa expressão entrou no léxico Brasileiro?


 
Essa palavra é antiga no português, encontra muitos registros em textos clássicos, escrita sempre como 'hem' (hoje no Brasil, entretanto, prefere-se reproduzir na escrita a sua pronúncia). Achava que em Portugal também fosse usada...


----------



## Alandria

No Francês se usa com a mesma conotação, e escrito como "hein" mesmo.


----------



## Joca

Outsider said:


> É uma interjeição, e parece-me semelhante a "Ei!" Talvez estejam relacionadas...


 
Pode ser, mas cá no Brasil há uma diferença nítida entre *hein* e *ei*.

Hein é para perguntar o que alguém disse, para dizer que você não ouviu ou não compreendeu. Ei é uma espécie de chamamento. 

Estou certo?

JC


----------



## Outsider

Odinh said:


> Essa palavra é antiga no português, encontra muitos registros em textos clássicos, escrita sempre como 'hem' (hoje no Brasil, entretanto, prefere-se reproduzir na escrita a sua pronúncia). Achava que em Portugal também fosse usada...


Sim, mas é possível que não seja tão frequente como no Brasil. Acho que nós tendemos a preferir o "hã" ao "hem" (aqui ainda se escreve de preferência assim).



Alandria said:


> No Francês se usa com a mesma conotação, e escrito como "hein" mesmo.


Não sei, o "hein" francês pronuncia-se mais como o nosso "hã".



Joca said:


> Pode ser, mas cá no Brasil há uma diferença nítida entre *hein* e *ei*.
> 
> Hein é para perguntar o que alguém disse, para dizer que você não ouviu ou não compreendeu. Ei é uma espécie de chamamento.
> 
> Estou certo?


Claro, o uso é diferente. Sugeri apenas que as duas interjeições poderiam ter a mesma origem histórica. O que me fez pensar isto foi que a interjeição inglesa "hey" uma vezes é usada como o nosso "ei", e outras como "hem".


----------



## Macunaíma

_Hein_ funciona também como uma espécie de _tag question_. 

_"Nossa, mas aquela sua sogra é uma bruxa, hein?! Eu não sei como você agüenta!"_

Acho que pode-se escrevem _hem_ aqui também, o perigo seria não ser imediatamente identificado como _hein_. Quanto a não ser coerente com a ortografia da língua portuguesa, bem... as coisas são como são.


----------



## edupa

Joca said:


> Pode ser, mas cá no Brasil há uma diferença nítida entre *hein* e *ei*.
> 
> Hein é para perguntar o que alguém disse, para dizer que você não ouviu ou não compreendeu. Ei é uma espécie de chamamento.
> 
> Estou certo?
> 
> JC


 

Além destes usos, 'hein' é também usado ao final de frases. Me parece que há três funções básicas pra esse tipo de 'hein':

1. Pra sinalizar ameaça, apelo, às vezes conselho -- algo, enfim, que indique ao interlocutor como agir.

> Não vai se atrasar, hein? (apelo)
> Se comporte, se não vou contar tudo pra sua mãe, hein? (ameaça)
> Se cuida, hein? (conselho, apelo)

2. Pra expressar concordância, com tons de compaixão, afinidade, aprovação, surpresa -- enfim, algo que indique ao interlocutor como você se sente, sua opinião.

_> Nossa, seu carro é demais, hein?_ (concordância + aprovação)
_> Tá bom o jogo, hein?_ (concordância + aprovação)
_> Que chuva, hein?_ (concordância + compaixão)
>_ É duro, hein?_ (compaixão)
_> Que mulherão, hein?_ (afinidade + concordância)
_> Quem diria, hein?_ (surpresa + concordância)
_> E a seleção, hein?_ (compaixão + surpresa + concordância)

(Esta última usei muito no ano passado...)

Nestes dois primeiros casos, há intenção de se interagir. Muitas vezes, hein é usado isoladamente, um apelo para que o interlocutor replique:

_A: Você não sabe falar com os oturos, não, hein? Hein?_
_B: Hein o quê?_

3. Aqui, hein é uma interjeição, não necessariamente expressa intenção de interagir. 

_> Eu, hein!_
_> Você é burro, hein!_



Pelo que li até agora, esses usos não são comuns em Portugal. (?)

Abraços



EDIT: Não tinha visto o post seu, Macunaíma. Você tem razão, é mesmo um tipo de tag question!


----------



## Joca

edupa said:


> ...
> 
> EDIT: Não tinha visto o post seu, Macunaíma. Você tem razão, é mesmo um tipo de tag question!


 
...


Muito bem colocado, mas como se diz *tag question* em português? Ou não seria mais correto dizer *question tag*?


----------



## edupa

Joca said:


> ...
> 
> 
> Muito bem colocado, mas como se diz *tag question* em português? Ou não seria mais correto dizer *question tag*?


 

*tag question* é mais usado na tradição americana, enquanto *question tag* é mais usado na britância. 

Abraços




EDIT: Quanto à tradução para tag question, acabei de inventar:

"interrogativa contraída final"

OU

"interjeição interrogativa contraída final"

=:0>

(rsrsrsrsrsrsrs)


----------



## MOC

O "hein" do Brasil é o nosso "hã" (ou algo semelhante). "Ei" é diferente, ou pelo menos não encaro ambos da mesma forma.


----------



## miguelpragier

Pedrovski said:


> Alguém sabe como é que esta famosa expressão entrou no léxico Brasileiro?
> 
> É certamente peculiar pela sua incoêrencia ortográfica em relação à língua portuguesa. Tenho reparado em alguns esforços pela parte de Brasileiros em mudar a palavra para "heim", mas penso que o "hein" continua a ser a variante mais usada.



Tenho a impressão- portanto apenas palpite- de que "hein" vem da expressão inglesa "ain't"


----------



## Archimec

Não me parece.
*ain't* é uma contração de _am not, are not, is not, have not_, e _has not_, uma expressão muito comum, mas não considerada inglês standard ou "cultivado".


----------



## gato radioso

Então, o "hein" é portugués brasileiro e o "hem" é portugués europeio, hem?


----------



## Vanda

Mais ou menos. Até certa época usávamos hem, influência dos escritores portugueses. Agora parece que generalizamos o hein.


----------



## Carfer

gato radioso said:


> Então, o "hein" é portugués brasileiro e o "hem" é portugués europeio, hem?



Talvez não seja de generalizar, há muita gente em Portugal que escreve '_hein_'. Não costumo fiscalizar-me nesses detalhes, mas tenho a impressão de que, frequentemente, sou um deles.


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

Carfer said:


> Talvez não seja de generalizar, há muita gente em Portugal que escreve '_hein_'. Não costumo fiscalizar-me nesses detalhes, mas tenho a impressão de que, frequentemente, sou um deles.



  As pronúncias são diferentes? Não me recordo de vê-las em texto.


----------



## Carfer

Antonio d'Oliveira said:


> As pronúncias são diferentes? Não me recordo de vê-las em texto.



O Priberam regista as três variantes, '_hem', 'heim', 'hein', _e suponho que não o fariam se não houvesse quem as grafasse assim_. _Em_ 'heim' _e_ 'hein'_ a pronúncia parece-me ligeiramente diferente de_ 'hem',_ semelhante à diferença que há entre _'m*ãe*' _e_ '*em*'._


----------



## machadinho

Vitrola. Ein? Vitrola.

Para o que serve o h?


----------



## Guigo

O H é elegante (meu nome completo está cheio deles). O italiano eliminou o H, mas deixou-o em _ho, hai, ha, hanno._


----------



## machadinho

Mas no caso do 'hein' não há etimologia que justifique o agá. De onde vem a necessidade dele?


----------



## guihenning

As interjeições levam agá, segundo o A.O.


----------



## machadinho

guihenning said:


> As interjeições levam agá, segundo o A.O.


E por que as interjeições levam agá segundo o A.O.?


----------



## guihenning

O que achei no A.O de 45 sobre o agá é isto:


O _h_ inicial emprega-se: 1.°) por força da etimologia; _haver, hélice, hera, hoje, hora, humano_; 2.°) em virtude de tradição gráfica muito longa, com origem no próprio latim e com paralelo em línguas românicas: _húmido, humor_; 3.°) em virtude de adopção convencional: _há?, hem?, hum!_ Admite-se, contudo, a sua supressão, apesar da etimologia, quando ela está inteiramente consagrada pelo uso: _erva_, em vez de _herva_; e, portanto, _ervaçal, ervanário, ervoso_ (em contraste com _herbáceo, herbanário, herboso_, formas de origem erudita).
Se um _h_ inicial passa a interior, por via de composição, e o elemento em que figura se aglutina ao precedente, suprime-se: _anarmónico, biebdomadário, desarmonia, desumano, exaurir, inábil, lobisomem, reabilitar, reaver, transumar_. Igualmente se suprime nas formas do verbo haver que entram, com pronomes intercalados, em conjugações de futuro e de condicional: _amá-lo-ei, amá-lo-ia, dir-se-á, dir-se-ia, falar-nos-emos, falar-nos-íamos, juntar-se-lhe-ão, juntar-se-lhe-iam_. Mantém-se, no entanto, quando, numa palavra composta, pertence a um elemento que está ligado ao anterior por meio de hífen: _anti-higiénico, contra-haste, pré-história, sobre-humano_.

Parece que a tradição é que manda. Não sei se o A.O de 1990 editou o texto, mas como nada mudou, acho que não. Eu particularmente prefiro sempre com agá até para, no caso de “hem”, diferenciá-la de “em” e tal, embora eu nunca escreva “hem”, mas “hein”, por costume. Entretanto, se fôssemos seguir a tendência, teríamos de grafar “tamb(ê|é)in”, “b(ê|é)in”, etc


----------



## machadinho

Obrigada, G.H. É tradição mesmo. Há interjeições que não levam agá:

ai
eta
ei
olá
alô
oi
ou
opa
uai ❤
ué
uau

Outras não levam no começo:

ah..
ih...
oh...
uh...

E, nas novas, o agá é pronunciado:

hi hi hi
ha ha ha

É curioso que 'hein' leve mas 'ei' não. Acho provável que seja só tradição. Mas também não há por que não considerar outras possibilidades: alongamento? acentuação mais marcada? valor de interrogação? Será mesmo que não tem nada a mais no agá?


----------

